
Ask HN: Have you seem any “scam news” popunders? - ReverseCold
The other day I was on a file sharing site that a friend had uploaded a file to and I got a popunder that looked exactly like CNN with a headline + article claiming that a certain local politician was involved in a scandal. Of course, it wasn&#x27;t actually CNN.<p>Have any of you seen something like this?
======
Artlav
It's fairly common in the shadier parts of the internet. Such side-opened
pages can even host various exploits (if you are on Windows) or fork bombs (in
the old days).

